# Popovers or Puffs?



## auntieshelly (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to make cheese popovers or cheese puffs for a party that I will be attending later this month.  There are no kitchen facilities where the party will be held  -- art gallery -- so I won't be able to warm anything.  I have found two  recipes (see below). Does anyone know which recipe would be best served at room temp?  I plan to make the appetizers in the late afternoon as the party doesn't start until 7ish in the evening.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do plan to try the recipes before the party, but just thought someone out there could give me a few hints -- I have never made either before.


Onion Cheese Puffs by licia
Executive Chef
Profile:* Location: USA,Florida
Posts: 1,869

1 cup water 
1/3 cup butter 
1 cup all purpose flour 
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder 
4 eggs 
3/4 cup shredded swiss cheese
1 small onion chopped (about 1/4 cup)
Heat oven to 400 deg. Heat water and butter to rolling boil. Stir in flour, salt and garlic powder. Stir vigorously over low heat 1 minute or until mixture forms a ball. Remove from heat. Beat in eggs until smooth. Stir in cheese and onion. Drop by scan teaspoonfuls 1 inch apart onto lightly greased baking sheet. Bake until puffed and golden, 20 to 25 minutes. About 6 dozen.


Parmesan Popovers by Giada DeLaurentis
Foodnetwork TV
Recipes : Parmesan Popovers : Food Network
Address:http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_33976,00.html 
3 eggs
3/4 cup flour
4 tablespoons parsley, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon herbs de Provence
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup milk
3/4 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
Put all ingredients in blender and blend until smooth.  Fill greased mini muffin tins 3/4 full and bake at 400ºF for 20 minutes until golden brown.  Remove from tins and cool.  Makes about 24.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2006)

The first recipe should be fine made ahead and served at room temp.  I make a similar recipe that holds up well.  Keep them ina dry environment as humidity will make them soften.

I can't be sure about the second recipe.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

I would make a sample small test-batch first, if you have never tried the recipe, particularly when preparing for a party etc. Re the second recipe, you might want to post the link to Food Network's recipe, re copyright for this forum. 

I prefer bread/rolls hot/warm, but it may work. You could go with foccacia - just a thought. I have a recipe for blue cheese popovers, great with roast beef (hope I still saved it), if you're interested. Have a great party.

BTW, what else is being served at the party?  Are you looking for a cold appy to bring along to go with?


----------



## Swann (Jun 19, 2006)

I would use a puff recipe as they never fail to puff up and some of my pdpovers do not behave themselves! I have made cheese ones and used a regular cream puff recipe and added cheese to it, dropped by small teaspoon to make the minipuffs. Shirley Corriher in Cookwise says to use bread (high gluten flour) flour for the best results. You can fill with all sorts of things to serve cold or room temp.


----------



## Constance (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with Swann...I'd go with the choux pastry...the puffs.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your help.  I will definitely try  sample batches before the party and see how they taste at room temp.  I really appreciate your kind thoughts and advice!  

Mish, thanks for the reminder -- don't want any copyright problems!!! Here is the link for Giada's recipe:

Recipes : Parmesan Popovers : Food Network
Address:http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_33976,00.html 

And, yes, Mish, I would love your recipe for bluecheese popovers --- sounds soooo good!  To answer your questions -- several people are bringing appetizers, but I'm not sure what.  I was told to bring something that is  easy to eat -- can be eaten in one bite, no forks, dishes, etc.  There will be wine and soft drinks, too.  Most people will go out to dinner afterwards as the gallery is surrounded by restaurants so the appetizers should be lightweight.  I just thought that tiny cheese puffs would be tasty, light, and easy to pop in your mouth while holding a drink.   Now, you've got me thinking ... maybe a cold appetizer????  Any which way I go, this gives me a good excuse to test lots of appetizers -- YUM!!!!


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

I wonder if it matters that the second recipe has eggs in it. I always hear that you shouldn't leave out anything with eggs in it, so for that reason alone, maybe the first would be better. Of course, that's usually targeted at recipes with mayo in it.  Anyway, let us know how the sample batches turn out!


----------

